# Error : Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/da0p2[rw]



## arsyam (Oct 2, 2018)

Dear Master,

I have a problem.

My FreeBSD Version is 10.0-RELEASE, and i upgrade use this command :

# *freebsd-update -r 9.1-RELEASE upgrade*

*# shutdown -r now *

*#freebsd-update install*

And this is output :

*segmentation fault (core dumped)
segmentation fault (core dumped)
segmentation fault (core dumped)*

I can't stop that output and then im restart the VM.

and i get the error (attached).

Please help me 



Best Regards,


----------



## arsyam (Oct 2, 2018)

arsyam said:


> Dear Master,
> 
> I have a problem.
> 
> ...



I was run this command :

enter full pathname of shell or return for /bin/sh : */rescue/sh
# fsck -y
# mount -a
# mount -a -t ufs
# fsck /*

but still cannot booting 

Please help me Sir 

Best Regards,


----------



## Crivens (Oct 2, 2018)

So you updated 10.0 to 9.1, yes? What was the idea behind that?


----------



## arsyam (Oct 2, 2018)

Dear Sir Crivens ,

I'am sorry, i'm update 10.0 to 10.4-RELEASE.

Can you help me sir ?

Best Regards,
Arsyam


----------



## arsyam (Oct 2, 2018)

arsyam said:


> Dear Sir Crivens ,
> 
> I'am sorry, i'm update 10.0 to 10.4-RELEASE.
> 
> ...




I mean that I am updating from 10.0-RELEASE to 10.4-RELEASE.

I copied it wrong, I'am Sorry.


----------

